# Cat Milk Whiskas



## liaandmarta (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Everybody!
Maybe this question has already been posted but I can't find anything so I apologise.

My cat Lia is almost 12 months and she drinks cat milk whiskas with her breakfast and dinner (half pouch and nuts). I was wondering if it is good for her and if that is the reason she sometimes makes wind.

Thank you very much!!

Lia and Marta


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

This stuff? http://www.whiskas.com/meal_time/snack_ ... _milk.aspx

Ick. Why are you feeding that? Cats don't need milk once past weaning and most are lactose intolerant . . . I sure wouldn't feed that.

And what are "nuts"??

I would just feed a high-quality grain-free canned food and that's it!


----------



## liaandmarta (Apr 27, 2010)

Pouches: http://www.whiskas.com/meal_time/pouch_ ... fault.aspx

Nuts: http://www.whiskas.com/meal_time/dry_food/default.aspx

Cat Milk: http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/pets-accessorie ... k/reviews/

I posted this not to advertise but to explain what my cat eats, she is very fussy! She doesn't like ham, eh eh!

Thanks

Lia and Marta


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

My vet told me once that "cat milk" like Cat Sip and the Whiskas stuff is meant to be a treat, not part of a daily routine. You really should try to get your cat to drink more water. Water is much better for them - especially for urinary tract health. Cats don't need milk after they've been weaned. And not to sound preachy or anything - God knows we all understand how picky cats can be - but have you ever considered switching your cat to something better than Whiskas? That food isn't really the healthiest for cats. They really should eat something with better quality ingredients.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Whiskas is pretty much "kitty crack." I would get your cat off all that stuff and onto a high-quality grain-free canned food. "Picky" cats are MADE, not born.


----------



## liaandmarta (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. 
I've only asked about cat milk, anyway, not about her full dinner. It seems to me that Lia has a beautiful hair because the milk, I got my answer and I will give her less milk, only as a treat. She doesn't drink water. Every time I put water in her bowl she plays with it and everything around is wet.
About the normal food, I am going to give her the pouches as usual. I have had really a lot of cats in my life and I've always given them that type of food. My last cat lived till he was 14 so I don't think that my cat food is so bad.

Thanks!

Lia and Marta


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I don't know if it's the reason for her gas, but it seems to be the same as Catsip which I've given to my girls, so I don't see any reason to stop letting her have it as a treat.

Charlee goes through phases of playing in her water and it drives me crazy! She's going through one right now. Brat!

You could add a little water to the pouch food. My girls love "gravy." 

Any pictures you can share with us?


----------



## liaandmarta (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Aw, your kitty is such a cutie! I love when black kitties have cute white paws! Sorry if we were preachy about cat food, what to feed a cat is always a hot issue.

As for water, my kittens wouldn't drink water either until I bought a fresh flow water fountain. It uses a pump to create a continuous flow of fresh, filtered water. Now they drink water like crazy. And you don't have to spend $70 on one either - I bought mine from Drs. Foster and Smith's website and it was only $20. Of course, I'm paranoid about urinary problems - when I was 10, my male cat developed crystals in his urethra and my parents couldn't afford the surgery so he was put to sleep. So I try to prevent urinary problems from occurring. 

HTH!


----------

